# Turbo training for toddlers



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2017)

(I'm not a parent, but stumbled on this and thought I'd share)


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

I went to a pedal powered cinema event recently to see Shrek so roped in someone with a child to go along with

Ok the bikes weren't that small, 20inch, but my friends tiny 5 year old who cant actually ride her own bike, desperately wanted to have a turn and did 15 mins on there in the end, so I was impressed!


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> pedal powered cinema event


That looks like a lot of fun ... never heard of one of those before.


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> That looks like a lot of fun ... never heard of one of those before.


I hadn't either till it popped up on my Facebook .... and I went along expecting to cycle more than I did, as I assumed their interest would flag, if anything the reverse as kids were queuing to have another go! Only once did the power to the screen dip.... during an moment on screen when they all forgot to cycle, but a quick mention of the power meter dipping into the red and they all started pedalling again!


----------



## Bimble (17 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I hadn't either till it popped up on my Facebook .... and I went along expecting to cycle more than I did, as I assumed their interest would flag, if anything the reverse as kids were queuing to have another go! Only once did the power to the screen dip.... during an moment on screen when they all forgot to cycle, but a quick mention of the power meter dipping into the red and they all started pedalling again!


That sounds brilliant ... I bet they loved it. Funny what can spark kids imaginations and enthusiasm. How many bikes did it take to power it? - just realised they're in the pic, about 8-10 bikes?


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> That sounds brilliant ... I bet they loved it. Funny what can spark kids imaginations and enthusiasm. How many bikes did it take to power it? - just realised they're in the pic, about 8-10 bikes?


8 bikes total, 4 20 inch and 4 26 inch bikes. And it didn't need all cycling to power the cinema, I didn't think to ask about the actual figures, wish I had now!


----------



## further (17 Feb 2017)

Every year there is a cafe at Beautiful Days festival that has a bicycle powered smoothie maker,always popular with the kids.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

Glasgow Bike Station do pedal powered cinema events.
Lat time I attended they only had 3 or 4 bikes producing the power, it was sufficient.
I did not pedal, watched the movie instead


----------

